

Privacy is Expensive. - inmygarage
http://savemefrombschool.com/2010/04/privacy-is-expensive/

======
wmf
I wish privacy was expensive, because then I could just pay for it and be
done. What bothers me are services where you can't get privacy for any amount
of money.

------
ZachPruckowski
I remember when I joined Facebook, it was at least in part because it
alleviated a lot of the MySpace privacy concerns. It didn't share data with
outside companies, and only people with a UVA email address or who I accepted
their friend request could see anything beyond my name, school, and photo. If
I had known they would eventually be sharing my data such that CNN.com gets it
if I just surf there or that it would publish my online shopping habits if I
didn't opt-out (thankfully a rescinded policy), I'd have been more hesitant to
sign up.

~~~
koanarc
You know, I had forgotten about this until reading your comment, but a major
(if not the only) factor in my initial decision to create a Facebook account
was the fact that it was limited to college campuses, and that I could be sure
that only other people at my university would have any interaction with my
profile. The first couple of weeks on FB were exciting -- all these new
people, and they're right here at my school! The next few months were useful
-- all these people that I know, I can get to know better!

And now? My account has been deleted with prejudice, and I pray to
Huitzilopochtli that their datacenters all catch on fire.

------
city41
The real issue, at least to me, is how shady Facebook is being about the whole
thing. They are trying really hard to expose people's data without the average
user realizing it.

But truth be told, I've also found the average user doesn't really care once
you tell them what is going on.

------
naner
If Facebook allowed me to pay a subscription fee to keep my data and usage
statistics private, I would do so. If I could trust them to keep that promise.

------
thefool
The whole thing with money is that its a way to mediate resource allocation.

As you point out, as the internet gets more ubiquitous, and there gets to be
more money on the internet, it is bound to end up looking more like the "real"
world.

~~~
dman
Funny thing is that the real world has much more finer grained privacy
controls. You can stash your magazines in a box, data is not very discoverable
et al. In fact at the risk of being self promoting I have a blog post about
privacy online and in the real world at <http://www.bitcrumb.com/blog/2>. By
most metrics online privacy trails real world privacy in sophistication.

------
hipsterelitist
Everything is expensive when you consider 'money left on the table.' Privacy
is not any more expensive than building a service to expose that data
outsiders for pay.

